# Nitecore hc90 swith problem



## bearbreeder (Sep 27, 2014)

Has anyone else experienced this issue

the switch when moved from right to left from the red to green light position wont trigger the green light sometimes



this a brand new fresh out of the box lamp


----------



## cistallus (Sep 28, 2014)

FYI Vinh recently sold some HC90vn at a discount due to a similar issue: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Deals-Today)&p=4511343&viewfull=1#post4511343


----------



## Toolboxkid (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine does this also, and once after using in turbo for 15 min or so got stuck on. Had to take battery out to turn off.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Sep 28, 2014)

Any fix? Or is it looking to be a QC issue?

I'm hoping contacts need cleaning only maby?

I have a HC90vn on way so do hope I won't have this issue mine is not sold as having it though. 

If it doesn't have it when out of box do you think it won't get it or it may develop?

I'd send this thread to nitecore for advise on the issue.


----------



## RI Chevy (Sep 28, 2014)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Sep 28, 2014)

I have just sent this thread to nightcore for comment, will post any info I get from them here or maby they will post if they have an account.


----------



## bearbreeder (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks folks for replying

i didnt expect another vendor to have several of these headlamps new that have this issue

i was debating whether to keep the headlamp but after reading the above where someone with the same issue suddenly had it lock on turbo mode, i think ill send it back

nitecore, get your act together, the HC90 is a "higher priced" headlamp, there shouldnt be these issues with multiple out of the box units ... Your QC should have caught it

i bought mine though edisonBright in amazon, its going to be a bit of a biatch to return and ill lose out on shipping since im in canada right now (picked it up in the US) ... even if i exchange it, which i have to do through the mail, there i may still get another defective lamp and be out shipping costs again

I got this headlamp for technical night climbing, cant have something with swithing issues or might lock on turbo


----------



## drummer132132 (Sep 29, 2014)

I just recently received my HC90 and don't have the issue where the green light is not coming on when the mode is selected. If that changes I will post on here. One thing I did notice though is that sometimes when sliding the switch left, which turns on the variable brightness portion of the light, I noticed there was a delay in the light coming on. Delay as in a few seconds, as if it suddenly realized it was supposed to be on. This has happened once maybe twice and not a big deal for me. I've only owned this light for a few days now and will be using it for a night hike this week so if anything changes better or for worse I'll keep this thread informed. Overall I am really enjoying this light since the light is pretty floody and will light up most of my backyard. I also prefer variable brightness options. One thing Nitecore could have done with this lamp is to replace the green/blue options for beacon/SOS. 

On a side note I did a lot of research on beanies to wear with this headlamp as a barrier between the headlamp and my forehead and found a brand that I eventually settled on. Arc'Teryx has a few options one can pick from if you want a beanie good for more intense activity requiring a headlamp. I personally chose the PHASE AR beanie.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Sep 29, 2014)

Swapped mine for a HL55vn...boosh! No switch issues, turbo 900 (or whatever vinh sets it at) only 30 second though ,but high if plenty at this kind of range and keeps runtimes in check to a few hours, turbo woulds eat battery's for snacks..so burst might be a good idea just for when needed, also better looking IMO to aestheticly speaking.


----------



## bearbreeder (Oct 1, 2014)

Well i was playing around with it trying to find reasons to keep the lamp and it just died

wouldnt even turn on again

similar to the other poster with the stuck turbo mode i had to remove the battery for a few minutes, put it back then it semmed to work again

cant do that in the middle of climbing at night

there is a switch problem with this headlamp and i suspect it more than a minor issue


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 1, 2014)

Can I ask what kind of batteries you are using?


----------



## bearbreeder (Oct 1, 2014)

RI Chevy said:


> Can I ask what kind of batteries you are using?



nitecore 3400 mAh bats off a i4 charger, all new

tried both bats and cleaning the contacts


----------



## Toolboxkid (Oct 2, 2014)

I too am using nitecore batteries with i4 charger but primarily use the internal charging function to top off the battery. It has not stuck on except for the one time and I am starting to suspect that the cap may have just been on too tight. 
However, There is no doubt a problem in the switch as well


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 2, 2014)

Hmmm. Interesting. Thank you.


----------



## drummer132132 (Oct 3, 2014)

Took my HC90 out for a night hike yesterday and everything worked 100%. No issues at all. Very convenient with the variable brightness. I must have gotten lucky and received a non-glitchy slider switch.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just an FYI, nitecore never botherd to get back to me or comment in anyway, and doesn't look they they have made a appearance here to, either they don't know what's wrong, don't care, or its a much larger issue that has effected a lot of the HC90's they have sold and they are trying to work out what to do / how to fix the situation so have not said anything it yet.

Either way I'm glad I jumped ship, maby they will sort it out maby not, I'm not to fussed either way but hope you get it sorted guys!

Seems me and nitecore are never destand to be be LOL, as last night core light I was gonna buy was a EA4 when I first got into lights, ended up with a SWM D40A instead, guess what, switch issues put me off LOL, looks like I have managed to swerve a nitecore switch issue twice now!!

I know they did fix the EA4 but from my point of view not a good track record LOL, guess I'll just stick to other bands ahaha. Maby one day I'll try one of there lights!!!


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Oct 3, 2014)

Its a shame as nitecore just see to be so on the ball with great designe's and new ideas. And i love the concepts of there lights, just a shame they can't back it up with production quality.


----------



## bearbreeder (Oct 4, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Just an FYI, nitecore never botherd to get back to me or comment in anyway, and doesn't look they they have made a appearance here to, either they don't know what's wrong, don't care, or its a much larger issue that has effected a lot of the HC90's they have sold and they are trying to work out what to do / how to fix the situation so have not said anything it yet.
> 
> Either way I'm glad I jumped ship, maby they will sort it out maby not, I'm not to fussed either way but hope you get it sorted guys!
> 
> ...




Im betting nitecore wont say anything about it, easier not to admit any issues and let the customer deal with it

mums the word, the sad part is that there are probably folks ordering this headlamp with this issue (6 known to CPF so far) and findingbout after the fact and possily losing out on shipping, or having then tolerate this "quirk"

as to fenix, my brand new HL55 has a different issues, well see how the fenix CS handles it


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Oct 8, 2014)

bearbreeder said:


> as to fenix, my brand new HL55 has a different issues, well see how the fenix CS handles it



What's up with yours?

I guess all the way back to China? I buy mine from vinh so no warranty, but he always sorts it out, I would assume he would notice any issue before sending it out though.

Can't wait!

Yhea its a shame about nitecore tbh one day Ill give them a go.


----------



## bearbreeder (Oct 8, 2014)

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> What's up with yours?
> 
> I guess all the way back to China? I buy mine from vinh so no warranty, but he always sorts it out, I would assume he would notice any issue before sending it out though.
> 
> ...



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?391005-Flickering-PWM-in-new-Fenix-HL55


----------



## CyclingSalmon14 (Oct 9, 2014)

Thanks, very unusual as fenix are regarded quality lights is understand a one off but it seems every HL55 is affected...

I will post more on that thread.

Good luck to those with switch issues on the HC90 hope nitecore come thorough for you guys soon!


----------



## Fumer Tue (Oct 20, 2014)

Why not just ask for a replacement. u can talk to them on facebook. 
i saw someone mentioned that he got his problem fixed quite effectively.


----------



## Fumer Tue (Oct 20, 2014)

Did they reply?


----------



## bearbreeder (Oct 20, 2014)

Fumer Tue said:


> Why not just ask for a replacement. u can talk to them on facebook.
> i saw someone mentioned that he got his problem fixed quite effectively.



i talked with the distributer and there was no guarantee that the new one sent would not have that problem

i sent it back through amazon for a refund ... 

as to "fixing", well youll need to ship it to china ...


----------



## ib134866 (Nov 10, 2014)

bearbreeder said:


> Has anyone else experienced this issue
> 
> the switch when moved from right to left from the red to green light position wont trigger the green light sometimes
> 
> ...




I am having a similar issue except with the turbo mode. The turbo mode will not come on unless a external magnet is introduced. The technology that nitecore uses on these products is to use a magnetic proximity switch to enable the different modes. I suspect that there is an alignment issue with the internal proximity switch. I have contacted my retailer to determine my options.


----------



## bearbreeder (Nov 15, 2014)

Thats very interesting that yr turbo mode wont turn on without a magnet

on the flip side i wonder if the switch can become demagnetized if its in proximity with magnets or other such things

ultimately i think that nitecore bit off a bit more than it can chew with this switch

if yr going to make a light with fancy tech, your quality control better be top notch


----------



## CampingMaster (Nov 22, 2014)

I received mine four days ago from DX...

Worked OK for 45 minutes and the sliding switch failed -> I have no control on the headlamp, always at Maximum sliding the yellow plastic switch from left to right.


----------



## SomeGuy102 (Nov 27, 2014)

I had this problem and figured out a solution. Have no idea why this works but it does... I first tried it with an eagle tac battery and had the same issue. Then I tried it with an Olight 18650 battery and it worked perfectly. Can't think why the battery would make a difference but it did in mine. Hope it works for you too. 

PS I contacted nitecore too and they did not respond to me either. Very disappointing...


----------



## bearbreeder (Nov 27, 2014)

SomeGuy102 said:


> I had this problem and figured out a solution. Have no idea why this works but it does... I first tried it with an eagle tac battery and had the same issue. Then I tried it with an Olight 18650 battery and it worked perfectly. Can't think why the battery would make a difference but it did in mine. Hope it works for you too.
> 
> PS I contacted nitecore too and they did not respond to me either. Very disappointing...



i actually tried it with both nitecore and fenix 3400 mAh bats and had the same issue with both

its interesting that yours suddenly worked properly with a different bat


----------



## Kman47 (Dec 11, 2014)

I ordered my HC90 before I found this thread, so I may have reconsidered buying it. I've had the HC90 for about a week now and have not experienced any of the switch problems as of yet. I'm using the Nitecore 18650 battery and charged it through the light. I'll be looking closely for switch issues and will report back to this thread with any problems. 
I would hope if this problem is truly widespread that Nitecore will step up and address the issue. Future sales may depend on their customer service, especially with so many forums and reviews out there.


----------



## garey (Dec 18, 2014)

I'm in the same boat, with an HC90 on the way. My initial concern was contamination into the switch slot. Especially with any Si grease on the slider. I'll give the light a fair test and report back. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bassbonde (Jan 5, 2015)

Just for the statistics: I have the red-to-green-problems too, but no other problems with my hc90. Using Nitecore 2600mA battery, charging in the light


----------



## bearbreeder (Jan 6, 2015)

Its amazing thats there are quite a few folks with issues with nitecore flagship headlamp

Its been out for months, they should have sorted out the bugs by now




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lemma1 (Jan 6, 2015)

Just discovered that I have the red-green problem last night as well but it is sporadic. No other problems at this time but my wife and I use the light almost exclusively at mid-range around the house and camping. My wife likes it and so this will be her light and I will use the Spark SD6, which I like better.


----------



## faucon (Jan 10, 2015)

I've had my HC90 for a week and so far no issues. I've used Nitecore 3400 mAh and Orbitronic 3100 mAh cells with no problems. Both are button top cells of course. Strangely, the Nitecore cell is an almost impossibly tight fit in my HC50 but slides right into the HC90 with no difficulties. Although it's a relatively heavy headlamp with an 18650 inside, I find the HC90 comfortable to wear. I'm keeping my fingers crossed on the durability of the slider switch, but so far, so good. Maybe Nitecore fixed a bug or two and I got one of the later examples. It's early yet but I like the HC90 so far, especially the floody beam and the ability to quickly access exactly the brightness I require.


----------



## lumentia (Mar 28, 2015)

I know this is an old thread but just FYI Vinhnguyen54 in the modding section here had a few with this problem but found the problem and fixed it so all the ones he sells are good (not to mention boosted output lol) 

I have one of his and it retired all my other headlights.


----------



## jmoyat (Mar 29, 2015)

+1 HC90vn!
I did have an issue though: light is so awesome that my buddy kept it while on vacation in Mexico, I am waiting for a new one that I ordered from Vinh!!!


----------



## gnight (Nov 9, 2015)

My local dealer will get it back in stock soon, and I asked if it's an updated version with the switch problem fixed, and it was. Would like to hear from you if that can be confirmed.


----------

